# 2006 Jetta 2.5 iPod Integration w/ "Mix" button instead of "Sat" button



## crazyfoool (Feb 28, 2009)

I just bought a 2006 Jetta, and it has the "Mix" button instead of the "Sat" button. My first purchase is going to be an iPod integration kit. Since the factory option iPod integration is a joke, I was considering the Peripheral PXAMG. However, I heard these things only display text for the units that have the "Sat" button.
Since the two look the same, I was wondering if it would display text if it had the "Mix" button like mine.
I am also considering buying a radio from a 2007 Jetta which does have the "Sat" button. I suspect that I won't be able to get the Satellite radio working since it won't be hooked up, but I'm okay with that as long as I can get the iPod integration fully working. Is this an easy install?



_Modified by crazyfoool at 2:03 AM 2-28-2009_


----------



## crazyfoool (Feb 28, 2009)

Anybody?


----------



## crazyfoool (Feb 28, 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## Philly_NickM (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: (crazyfoool)*

I didn't have much luck with the Peripheral PXAMG in my GLI. I have the "sat" button and factory sirius radio as well as the ipod. If you are just using an ipod it may be okay.
I would reccomend the Dension Gw16vc1, but you probably don't have the highline MFD, so that won't work any better than the factory adapter unfortunately. Swapping radios and trying the pxamg might be your best choice.
Another way to go would be to just dump the factory head units and get an aftermarket head unit that offers ipod integration. Something from Pioneer might work great for this...
Changing radios in these cars is pretty easy. Just go slow and try not to break anything. Go read the FAQ sticky in the MkV forum, they have step by step instructions on how to remove the factory head unit.


_Modified by Philly_NickM at 1:27 PM 3-4-2009_


----------

